# Kernel 3 y SATA como UDMA133

## nachopro

Hola a todos, tanto tiempo!

En esta oportunidad les cuento que tengo un Intel Desk Board D525MW (Un Atom en mother ITX), con dos discos SATA (que son los únicos puertos que trae el motherboard).

En el BIOS los tengo configurado como AHCI y mi Kernel 3.1 sólo tiene soporte para AHCI.

Esta PC la tengo hace unos 3 meses, y solía volar. La utilizo como servidor de archivos y para pruebas de cosas que programo. Hace un tiempo la noté lenta en la trasferencia de datos y empecé a investigar. Detecta los discos bien, como SATA pero los configura como UDMA/133, y ahí está el tema.

Les dejo un extracto de dmesg, espero me puedan ayudar, gracias.

```

[    1.425044] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    1.426140] ata1.00: ATA-8: Hitachi HTS545025B9SA02, PB2AC60T, max UDMA/133

[    1.426221] ata1.00: 488397168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    1.427471] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    1.427762] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HTS54502 PB2A PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.428468] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte logical blocks: (250 GB/232 GiB)

[    1.428677] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    1.428790] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    1.428885] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.428984] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.515099]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 sda7 >

[    1.516664] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.733044] ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    1.735174] ata2.00: ATA-8: WDC WD10EADS-00P6B0, 01.00A01, max UDMA/133

[    1.735255] ata2.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    1.736505] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    1.736749] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD10EADS-00P 01.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.737382] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

[    1.737585] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[    1.737884] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    1.737970] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.738075] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

```

----------

## gringo

el disco Hitachi lo detecta como un sataI, el WDC lo detecta como un sataII y además las cachés de operación están habilitadas asi que creo que está todo en su sitio.

Lo del UDMA/133 es normal, todos los discos sata que he visto son detectados de la misma manera en linux, asi que el problema debe vernir de otro sitio.

saluetes

----------

